# Scott branded stuff heavy?



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

I have a Scott CR1 and am wondering if the Scott branded bars, seatpost, and stem are heavy? I love this bike by the way.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

I had a 2011 CR1 Comp (thought it was a very good bike too) and while I never weighed those parts directly, I can infer (not going to take the time here to lay out my arithmetic) that you could drop a pound or so by going to lighter parts, such as Ritchey WCS (aluminum, not even carbon).

I suppose it's easy enough to remove the seatpost and saddle and weigh them.

And going astray, I have to agree with those who have opined that the saddle was not kind to their behinds.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

The Scott saddle is both heavy and uncomfortable! It sucks big time. I put a Fizik Aliante on that rocks. 

I love the fit of the bars, stem, and it works so I don't want to monkey around too much changing parts out. I got lucky this bike fits so well.


----------



## abadyam (Feb 27, 2011)

Going by the fizik guide I'm a bull (probably an elephant if they had it) so I tried the aliante but never felt right. When I got my 2011 CR1 team I actually enjoyed the flatter seat, got the arione based on its similar shape and love it. Like you I really like the feel of the bars so if/when I upgrade would like to find something very similar.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

You can probably save 150 grams (1/3 pound) at $1.00 per gram by changing bars, stem, seatpost. IMO it is not worth the effort or money. I doubt you could feel the difference in weight while riding.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Scott stuff is very heavy, atleast on my 2009 CR1, the saddle is torture.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

*I agree*



Slow Ride said:


> You can probably save 150 grams (1/3 pound) at $1.00 per gram by changing bars, stem, seatpost. IMO it is not worth the effort or money. I doubt you could feel the difference in weight while riding.


The seat was uncomfortable and heavy! It went bye bye. I LOVE Fizik saddles. I think I said that  
I'm a middle age guy riding mostly after work and on weekends. A lot mountain and little road. I was just wondering what the stuff weighed but it would not make me any faster to lighten the bike by such a small amount. These roadies keep asking me what my bikes weighs. I'm not sure.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> The seat was uncomfortable and heavy! It went bye bye. I LOVE Fizik saddles. I think I said that
> I'm a middle age guy riding mostly after work and on weekends. A lot mountain and little road. I was just wondering what the stuff weighed but it would not make me any faster to lighten the bike by such a small amount. *These roadies keep asking me what my bikes weighs. I'm not sure.*


Yep! You handled the weight and seat issue the best way possible. I can't help but believe Scott knows their saddles don't survive the first few rides and that is why they are such junk. Hey, it helps keep the prices down a little. :thumbsup:

As for the total bike weight, consider buying a cheap, digital hanging luggage scale. You will know pretty quickly. Mine came from eBay and looks a lot like the image below. It is fun to have around for a variety of uses.


----------



## bored117 (Apr 6, 2011)

2011 Addict R3 components (all replaced over time).
Seatpost (Ritchey Carbon Pro) 223g
Saddle 270g.
Handlebar 315g
stem (110mm) 157g
In my case dropped about half a pound from these components quite easily.


----------



## scsi (Aug 18, 2012)

^ thanks that's some good info! i wonder if the 08 R4 components are much different

i can understand including a crappy saddle since they're very personal items and are likely to be replaced anyway by any serious cyclist. i use a specialized romin evo expert

i love the feel of the scott drop bars and if your numbers are correct they're lighter than the 3t ergonovas that i have on another bike. my stock seatpost and stem are gone too


----------



## chudson0616 (Mar 8, 2013)

My s40 weighs in at 21.56 lbs but who counting when you have a 215lb man on top of it.


----------

